# Total newbie



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

Hi all. Brand new to sailing of any sort. I've always been intrigued by the concept. We recently moved near the Fl Intercoastal, took some lessons and boat a 27' sailboat. This site has been great so far and I look forward to learning about boats and sailing.


----------



## Murph (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome, congrats & good luck.

Where in Fl are you and what did you buy?


----------



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

West palm. 27' Oday

Thanks


----------



## HPLou (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome to SailNet and congratulations on your "new" boat. Where's the pics?


----------



## Murph (Jun 24, 2012)

He's not copying Lou......must be out SAILING!

Luckyyyyy


----------



## TropicCat (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard , if you haven't discovered it already, this forum is a treasure trove of information. 

Have fun.


----------



## Fau (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. The quality of this forum is evident right from the start!


----------



## claire.giulini (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, Me & my husband also started learning to sail recently under guidance of Offshore Sailing School, we recently came back from BVI & now sailing to Florida!!! Happy Sailing!!!


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very cool 
Take that boat out in the heaviest weather you can find and raise as much sail as you can. Do it, and do it again, and again, and again.
Get knocked down and tossed about by as heavy a sea as you can find. 
After you have let the sea have her way with you a few times and you survive don't ever think she will never do it again.
There is no such a thing as "beating" the sea. There is only playing with her on her field. The smarter ones know how to play and the dumber get beaten back inland or worse.


----------



## melee401 (Jul 5, 2012)

Honestly after having been away from sail ans sea for so long I feel like a total newbie.
Looking around for what was 40-45 feet turned into 30-35 feet very quickly here.
My first love was the Manitou (google manitou JFK) on the southern ches. She is gorgeous! I have yet to speak with anyone else who sailed her or even see any pictures of her in her full racing rig with bow sprit attached. A more classic and beautyful Sparkman and Stevens yawl (uh huh that's right,,,a YAWL) you will never see. Designed as a yawl, built as a yawl, and driven to this very day as a YAWL. 
She was part of that blackened out area in the south ches known as Piney Point and the Seafarer's International Union's School of Seamanship At the time we were running her through fast some and go 40Kt+ winds thanks to the thunder heads available there.
For those not of the Ches, let me speak for a moment here about her. The average depth is 21 feet. The sand bottom is most forgiving to a point. 
Nobody here I have read yet addresses these points. It does not take much course deviance or wave action to find yourself bouncing off the bottom.
So take heed newbies! The many from the Ches never speak of the ACTUAL sailing conditions in their own area. They grew up there and just figure its like the same everywhere,,,,,,,,,,,,,,its not. Nor is any other place you are headed for.


----------



## Sailmon (Sep 30, 2009)

Fau said:


> Hi all. Brand new to sailing of any sort. I've always been intrigued by the concept. We recently moved near the Fl Intercoastal, took some lessons and boat a 27' sailboat. This site has been great so far and I look forward to learning about boats and sailing.


Welcome! You'll find a lot of good info here.


----------

